# The fajita challenge - give me your best recipe!



## carnivore (May 7, 2003)

Here's the deal:  my girlfriend (who is a teacher) informed me yesterday that 40+ teachers (plus their husbands and wives) are coming over to our house for an end-of-school party in a few short weeks (it's a damn good thing I have 3 grills!).  As usual, I am the griller/bartender.  We've decided on making fajitas, as the ingredients are cheap, and it's something 99% of people like (because they get to build their own!)
I have a pretty good recipe for the rub I put on the fajita meat--I apply the rub to the chicken & beef, then smoke it over the grill.  The meat always tastes pretty good to me, but I think it could be better...and as usual, I always have a need to impress my guests (especially when it's about 70 of them).
So my question:
What is your BEST fajita recipe?  Of course, I'm talking about marinades, rubs, or whatever for the meat.
Thank you for your participation


----------



## kitchenelf (May 7, 2003)

I cheat carnivore - I just buy fajita seasoning packets!  LOL  I could give you some recipes but they would just be off off the Internet!   

WOW - you are going to be busy!!!!!!  Are you going to serve anything else with them?

I always enjoy making the layered dip with all the leftovers the next day!!


----------



## Coco (May 7, 2003)

Hey Carnivore, I don't have any fajita recipes but based on what I've seen after that pulled pork the other night, I'm sure that any marinade/rub you make will be delicious.

Oh, and for goodness sakes....._don't forget to make some vegetables._


----------



## carnivore (May 7, 2003)

kitchenelf,
hmmm....what are these "packets" you speak of?  Oh, wait..would I find those in my grocery store's "Sacrilege" section?  :P 
I turn into a grumpy old man when it comes to making stuff from scratch (well...with most things...)  Here's a scenario:
Girlfriend and I are walking through the grocery store.  GF:  "hey, let's get some gravy mix".  Me (way too loudly):  "I make my own gravy damnit!  Mumble, grumble..."
That's probably why oldcoot & I get along so well--we're both set in our ways   

Coco--veggies are the GF's dept.  And I hear we actually have some vegetarians coming over...I am planning ways to horrify them


----------



## kitchenelf (May 8, 2003)

Well, I will have to agree on the made-from-scratch theory - YIKES - especially gravy!!!!  Can you actually make gravy from a mix!!!   :?: 

Yes, but I cheat when it comes to seasonings because I just never got into rubs, etc.  But I am learning!!!!!!  Yes, it's in the Sacrilege section but it's more specifically in the Mexican Sacrilege section  :P 

Whoa - vegetarians!!!!!  You'll have to keep those onions and peppers away from the meats!!!!  They may need major doses of anti-anxiety drugs about half way through this meal!!!!  They'll probably be afraid of it absorbing through their skin!!!!!  carnivore - should you even shake their hands???   

Hey - is anyone else worried about oldcoot?  Have you heard from him lately?  I e-mailed him in hopes of getting a response - I sure hope all is well with he and BW.


----------



## carnivore (May 8, 2003)

yes, where is oldcoot?  i already miss his friendly banter.  i'm sure he'll chime in here soon.

Also, where is Norma?  I was expecting her to have a great Tex-Mex fajita seasoning for me.  Probably out on a boat with her lover  8) 

kitchenelf--you are right to worry about the vegetarians coming over--after all, carnivores eat vegetarians for supper (and lunch, and breakfast)...
oh, and yes, you can make gravy out of a packet (this is how I survived through college, when the fanciest thing I 'cooked' was Hamburger Helper).  It's not pretty, though.


----------



## Coco (May 8, 2003)

I too, yell loudly in grocery stores when C picks up packets of seasoning. I always say....NO! We can make that at home. I do, however have one dirty little secret when it comes to pre-made mixes.....taco seasoning. I can never seem to get the spices right for the taco filling, and the mix seems to taste just fine to me! But admittedly, my frame of reference is pretty limited; we don't really have any good Mexican restaurants in this area.

Maybe oldcoot is busy planning an elaborate, 7-course dinner club menu for our next culinary adventure?????


----------



## carnivore (May 8, 2003)

ok, Coco--we can't have any "packet buying" here.  Here's my recipe for taco meat--it's not the best, and I'm still trying to find the perfect one, but it's pretty decent.  I got this off the internet, somewhere--can't remember where...

Taco Meat

1 1/4 lb. cooked ground beef
1 cup water
1 1/2 tsp chili powder
1 1/2 tsp ground cumin
1 1/2 tsp garlic powder
1 1/2 tsp onion powder
1 1/2 tsp cornstarch
1 1/2 tsp red pepper flakes
1/2 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp salt

BTW, for hamburgers & steaks, my "dirty little secret" is McCormick's GrillMates Montreal Steak Seasoning.  It's one of those things that I just don't think I could improve on, so I don't bother trying.


----------



## Coco (May 8, 2003)

Thanks, Carnivore. I'm going to try that next time.


----------



## Norma (May 9, 2003)

Hi Guys, haven't been on line in a couple of days  

I don't actually HAVE a fajita "recipe! "
Just sprinkle with cracked pepper, smear some garlic and lime juice on it, maybe a few splashes of beer, let it sit in the frig a few hours, then grill. 
It's more a matter of good grilled beef and chicken than spices. And, I admit to buying good quality tortilla's. If my son-in-law's mother in MEXICO CITY can use "bought tortilla's"...so can I ! LOL...but, being in Texas, we have some really good regional brands. 
Lots of grilled onions, peppers, fresh guacomole, chopped Roma tomatoes, cheese...etc..
refried beans made from scratch,  mexican rice of course.
We often have "Frito Salad" with this meal....a decided Texas twist of course....salad greens, your choice, chopped onion, shredded cheddar, Catalina dressing, sliced black olives and chopped green chilis if you like, rinsed and drained Ranch Style beans, with Frito's regular size chips added just before serving. 
This salad is super easy, and even the "Vegans" could have this one.


----------

